# Ral1121's 2019 lawn journal.



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

Been awhile since I have been on the site. I am back though for this growing season. I feel like I have a head start this year as I already kind of know what I am doing this time around and have proper equipment, chemicals and knowledge to get everything done.

2/24/19

Today I got my mower out and decided to scalp the whole yard.

Here is the front at .300



Here is the back at .400. the back is not as smooth as the front because of my dog.





Plan for this year is to level late June right before I go out of town for a week. Other then that I hope I can get my back yard looking as good as my front after I level.

As far as plans for equipment, should not be that much in the future as I went crazy last year and bought 2 mowers and the Stihl kombi system with rotory scissors to go with it. Also a backpack sprayer with hundreds of dollars spent on chemicals as well. So no big purchases planned fr this year.


----------



## Killbuzz (Apr 30, 2017)

Looking good.


----------



## Two9tene (May 27, 2018)

@Ral1121 I too jumped on this bandwagon last year! I feel the same way about being prepared for this season. I haven't scalped just yet as we still have extreme cold fronts coming through on and off in SW Oklahoma. I am going to purchase a reel mower before my Bermuda wakes up though, one way or another! You have plenty of potential in that lawn it looks nice even while it's dormant! Can't wait to see how it looks when it greens on up!


----------



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

@Two9tene

What are you planning on getting?


----------



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

3/24

Got out this morning and replaced batteries in my make shift sprinkler system. Also cleaned out all spray nozzles and am running my system for the first time this year.

I will get pick up later once my system is done running of my green up so far.


----------



## Two9tene (May 27, 2018)

Ral1121 said:


> @Two9tene
> 
> What are you planning on getting?


Sorry I didn't see this earlier! I wound up getting a GM 1000


----------



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

Here is my front yard. Believe it is coming along nicely. Cutting at .400 a few times a week currently.



Here is the back yard. Slowly but surely greening up. Currently mowing at .500. I am thinking about raising it to .550 because when I cut I am still getting some brown stem in the grass catcher.


----------



## Alf187 (Mar 15, 2019)

@Ral1121 Looking good, I live further down the road in the Summit section at the end. Thought our homes came with irrigation? Maybe that feature was included later. I read your 2018 journal as well, I just jumped into the good lawn hobby and i'm looking forward to learning a lot.


----------



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

@Alf187

I was one of the first houses in the neighborhood and at that time it was not a standard option. I think I like it better that way because when I do get one, I can get exactly what I want. I have a buddy of mine that lives down the road that has problems with his system that the builder put in all the time.

Good to see someone else in my neighborhood is on here. If you need any help or anything let me know.


----------



## Alf187 (Mar 15, 2019)

@Ral1121

That makes sense man, it's always better to get things done the way you like, I have 2 sprinkler heads that sunk down real deep I need to get fixed through my warranty. One of my biggest gripes is how "lumpy" my lawn is.. I saw your previous journal you used sand, is that something you still recommend in our area?

We're a fall 2018 new home/sod. What are you planning on throwing down soon? Not trying to copy you as I got my own agenda but just really glad I can potentially share/gain knowledge from a neighbor. So far I've really only composted/top-dressed my lawn (to try and help that lumpy feeling but didn't really help) and laid down granular Prodiamine DG. My next steps once the temperature's increase a bit are Granular Fertilizers and Milorganite.


----------



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

@Alf187

Yes I would still use sand. It is the cheapest and Bermuda does real well in it. Use masonry sand to be specific. I got mine from Stone and soil. You want to stay away from the topsoil/compost mixes. The compost will break down and be used up so you will be right back where you started before leveling.

As far as what I am putting down, I have already thrown down greentrx (same thing as milorganite but cheaper). Once the grass really gets going I usually melt AS in water and spray to fertilize.


----------



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

3/27

Gave my yard a trim today. Starting to look really good from a distance but still has a bit to go to being all the way filled in.

Here is the front from a distance



Front close up



Here is a pick of the back yard



Looks a little bit worse because of all the dog pee spots


----------



## lucas287 (Jun 3, 2018)

A year ago we got another dog...a wonderful dog, but, man does she pee a lot lol

My back yard is much worse so I feel your pain!


----------



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

Have not updated in awhile

4/14/19

First PGR app of the year planned
Greentrx
Certainty- starting to see a bit of wedge come up
Dominion 2l

Also going to do my insect house treatment today.

Have quite a bit planned for today andcwill also get some pics up later on.


----------



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

Here is the front early this morning. Looking really good from this angle



Here is the back. The back seems to stripe a lot better then the front



Back still needs to fill in a bit in certain areas but both front and back are light years ahead of where they were just a year ago


----------



## raymond (May 4, 2018)

Ral1121 said:


> Here is the front early this morning. Looking really good from this angle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dang man, with those blue skys and crisp lines it cant get much better than this


----------



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

raymond said:


> Ral1121 said:
> 
> 
> > Here is the front early this morning. Looking really good from this angle
> ...


yeah not complaining about it right now later on in the summer maybe because of water restrictions and no rain


----------



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

Just got done giving the yard a cut


----------



## Alf187 (Mar 15, 2019)

That domination line on the last pic is looking great! Mine isn't looking too bad back here in the summit area. Wish I had a reel mower though.


----------



## gijoe4500 (Mar 17, 2017)

It's looking sharp!


----------



## Two9tene (May 27, 2018)

@Ral1121

Looking top notch brother! :thumbup:


----------



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

Have not updated in a bit. Yard is really starting to look good. Here is the back yard. I think it now looks better then the front



Here is my front for comparison after a fresh double cut as well tonight


----------



## Killbuzz (Apr 30, 2017)

Looking good. Are you ready for this heat?


----------



## drewwitt (Jun 25, 2018)

That salad bar domination line. Wow.

Where do you get your GreenTRX? Ewing?


----------

